# number of console lines of LVDS-1 / VGA-1



## ma (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello,

I have connected a TV to my laptop's VGA connector which works mostly fine. The laptop is a Dell E6330 and the system 12-CURRENT amd64. In Xorg+KDE4 all is fine. The external TV is of 1920x1080 presented just at the side of LCD screen of 1366x768 and one can drag windows from one screen to the other and back.

The issues are:

- in console mode, i.e. while booting, the LVDS-1 shows only 48 lines,  while VGA-1 show 67; i.e. one can not see on the LCD what the user types;

- when on boot the VGA is not connected, I can not get it to work without a re-boot; there is a key to switch (Fn+F8) which does not work;

in loader.conf I have set:


```
kern.vty=vt
hw.vga.textmode=1
i915kms_load="YES"
```

Thx

matthias


----------



## aragats (Apr 6, 2017)

ma said:


> there is a key to switch (Fn+F8) which does not work


I believe that "switch" is not handled at the hardware level. It can work only in graphics mode with the corresponding hooks.
E.g. for my ThinkPad T430 I've hooked up a script to the corresponding ACPI event from that key combination.


----------

